# Generac GN-190



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm currently repairing a Generac generator engine, and I have to torque the head back down, anyone know the sequence and torque spec?

Thanks,


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Repair manual available online:
http://www.guardiangenerators.com/PublicPDFs/0C1103A.pdf


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

*generac*

thanks for the reply, the information was very helpful....:thumbsup:


----------

